
Ask HN: Best Shared-Hosting Provider? - dziungles
I love shared-hosting when it works as intended. I can upload my lightweight frontend, connect it to any backend I want, can use cPanel for extra features, it&#x27;s cheap and has lots of other benefits.<p>I have a great shared-hosting with servers in EU (using for 10+ years from serveriai.lt), but can&#x27;t find a good solution with a global reach (specifically for the US).<p>So far I tried Namecheap and Bluehost, and had very bad experiences:<p>- Namecheap offers low price and a set of great features, but their speed is terrible (even the basic static html sites with no js often freeze for ~15 secs, then continue loading), also their e-mail is very slow. I would gladly pay double, if they could improve on their performance. It seems that their servers are overutilized, and probably suffer from malicious users.<p>- Bluehost is faster, loading is not freezing and email is fast too, but they target their whole service to Wordpress users. They created a specific interface that is on top of the default cPanel, and not only limits its default functionality, but creates a different UI that lures you into buying their products designed for WP only, and recently - it became inaccessible because of the bugs in their new survey and A&#x2F;B testing implementation. The chat support team creates a friendly and welcoming atmosphere, but actually is very slow (makes you wait long times), but then requires to react super quickly (or disconnects), also the support team is at beginner&#x27;s level.<p>I&#x27;m now thinking about trying this: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.fatcow.com&#x2F;fatcow&#x2F;fatcow.bml - any feedback about it?<p>Any other suggestions for a speedy, stable shared-hosting, with standard unlimited features and a global reach?<p>All the &quot;Top 10&quot; review articles on google recommend the same bluehost, namecheap, hostgator and other big names (probably because of affiliates). Maybe it is better to look for a smaller company, with shared-hosting as their core service&#x2F;specialization.
======
octosphere
[https://asmallorange.com/](https://asmallorange.com/)

